# Navigator Gas Moon Class vessel



## DAR (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a bespoke Lego model of a class of Navigator Gas vessels I was Master of, Navigator Europa and Navigator Triton. 22,000 cbm Ethylene tanker. 1200 pieces and took me a few hours to complete.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Quite remarkable and unique! Congratulations.
Dave


----------

